# Tractor grapple to reload NH 1032 wagon stacks



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I need a grapple w/rotator to reload Nh 1032 bale wagon stack tiers on trailers. Anybody using one they would recommend? If i have to build one who makes good grapple teeth?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

carcajou said:


> I need a grapple w/rotator to reload Nh 1032 bale wagon stack tiers on trailers. Anybody using one they would recommend? If i have to build one who makes good grapple teeth?


I'm thinking Tim Hall (HALLSHAY) on here, offered some(teeth) on this site a short while back. Send him a PM.

Regards, Mike


----------



## maknhay (Jan 6, 2010)

Steffen Systems manfactures the Handler line of forks. There are several models with the rotator. I am a Steffen dealer. Give me a call if you want to figure out your needs for pricing. 605-770-7012

Thanks..........Larry


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

keep in mind you still will need to have someone on the truck to arrange the bales for a secure load. I'm not entirely sure why you would need something that rotates. But maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I've got a Hoelscher but have used a Steffen with the rotator and tall extension. For unloading a 18-wheeler the Steffen is much easier but you could really use a camera up there. It is pricey though. I can stack better with the Hoelscher, but I'm used to it and the extensions were awkward. For loading, I agree with Teslan. The grapple is great for taking the bundles to the trailer but I feel better arranging the bales by hand for a secure load. Especially if it's my truck/trailer.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

We have a bale fork with a grapple top to load small bales on semis. It works fairly well plus can do large bales also. weissmaster. Ours is the 8 tine grapple fork at the bottom of the page. I think it was bout $4000 3 years ago. I never have unloaded a semi only loaded. We use it with NH 1089 stacks of hay not that it really matters what equipment did the stacking.


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Steffen teeth are awsome!

I dont know if they still do, but to my knoladge steffen use to make "the bale handler". It is plenty strong for most to all opperations. We have one with the high lift and rotating head. That is what i would go with. It will take some getting use to to grab partial loads.

It is night and day compared to my farmhand grapple. But 3 to 4 times the price.


----------



## d-fishman (Jul 8, 2011)

I am new member to the forum But I might be able to help you as I have a accumulator/grapple that works with a 1032 Bale wagon 2 wide stacker I bought it a couple of years ago thinking we might use it to load trailers but so far we only load by hand 100-140 bale loads 
It is orange/red needs Hyd. ram and the mount is in the center of the frame 
I can get some Pic's for you 
Call Me 403-312-6601
Dave


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Good talk last night Dave. Looking forward to the pic's. Ray


----------

